# Registration Transfer?



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

I'm having a horse vet-checked on Wednesday, and have boarding and hauling lined up for that evening in case he passes. I'll draw up a bill of sale based on examples from the internet, or carefully read and sign one the seller draws up, if he happens to already have one.

This horse is registered, though, and I'm not sure how that works. (I bought a horse over 10 years ago that probably had been registered at one point (he was a tattooed Standardbred), but came to me without papers.) Do the registration papers come with the necessary paperwork for transfer, like car titles do, and we both sign them then I mail them in? Or do I need to download something and have it ready for the seller to sign? I've poked around the AQHA site, but it seems bizarrely unhelpful (describes types of memberships, but not the cost, and talks only about how to register a foal, not transfer a horse that's already registered, for example).

The seller seems to be both on the up-and-up, and organized enough that he probably will have the paperwork in order, but I want to know how it SHOULD work, so I can be prepared just in case.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The seller should give you the horse's certificate _and_ a transfer report. The transfer report is on the AQHA website Forms Resources web page AQHA: Resources
Make sure you get these and a bill of sale before you take the horse. I've seen too many people buy a horse with a promise that they'll get the papers...and that is a big hassle to fix.


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

Thanks, I'll print off the transfer form and take it with me Wednesday. I see that there are different fees for member vs. someone becoming a member. I can't find the current membership fees on their website either. (It it just me, or is their website really really useless? I swear I'm relatively internet savvy.) What are the membership fees? Does it make more sense to sign up first, then submit the transfer paperwork as an existing membership, or just do the option where you join for a year at the same time as transferring? Actually, what are the benefits of membership at all, other than saving on the costs associated with transferring ownership? I'm just wondering whether I'll want to continue my membership--I don't plan to show.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It is a bit difficult to find things on the AQHA website IMHO, but a one year membership fee is $40, so the non-member transfer fee of $55 includes one year on membership. There is no reason to sign up ahead of the transfer and it may actually confuse things. I'll let all the AQHA members out there give you their reasons for being members since I'm actually in the Paint world (APHA) ;-)


----------



## sabowin (May 8, 2010)

As I can tell from your name.  Thanks for the help, PHM. I'm not much into brand names when it comes to my purchases, and wouldn't care if the horse was grade, but since he IS registered, I'd like to keep him that way (especially in case I ever sell him), so I want to be sure I do it right.  Thanks!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

sabowin said:


> As I can tell from your name.  Thanks for the help, PHM. I'm not much into brand names when it comes to my purchases, and wouldn't care if the horse was grade, but since he IS registered, I'd like to keep him that way (especially in case I ever sell him), so I want to be sure I do it right.  Thanks!


No problem...and good luck with your purchase. We currently don't show, but two of our mares have been shown in the past, and I agree that it is very worthwhile and a small price to pay to have the registration papers correctly transferred after the sale (and if you wait too long, the transfer fee goes up a lot).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm an AQHA member and I love it..I have found out sooo much more information about all of my horses than I normally would have been able to and I have pretty nice benefits from having that membership.

First of all make sure they are the correct registration papers for that horse..take the transfer paper with you and have the owner fill it out. Once you have the registration papers, bill of sale, and completed transfer report, you just mail the original registration paper, transfer report, and a check for the membership fee and transfer fee to AQHA..In a few weeks you will receive the original registration paper back with the horse formally registered in your name through AQHA. There are benefits in being an AQHA member. Every month you receive $10 free for use on the AQHA records site. You can look up all of the information about your horse including his pedigree, performance record, his sire and dam's performance records, and previous ownership..just many things about your horse. As an AQHA member you'll also be able to show, if your interested, in AQHA shows and earn points on your horse. You'll also get a membership card with your name and membership number to use when doing anything through AQHA. It's just a nice way of keeping track of information with your horse and a sure way of formally owning the horse with a set record of his information.

This is AQHA's mailing address, it's also on their website and you will need to mail the papers and all here..

American Quarter Horse Association
1600 Quarter Horse Drive
Amarillo, TX 79104

And their phone number for any other questions you may have.
(806) 376-4811


----------

